# Mob + Proccy + Ram Combo Req



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 15, 2011)

Budget: 19K

Have a VX450, GTS 250, a 19" LG LCD and a CM Elite Case with 2 HDDs.

Current Proccy: C2D E7300 2.66 GHz
Mobo: Intel DG31PR
Ram: 2GB DDR2 Trancend.

Basically this system is 2 yrs old. Basic use is gaming and Internet thats all.
Want a significant boost in performance. 

I am tempted to go for Phenom II V4 970 BE with 8.2K Rs. and 2nd option is i5 variants. (If BE I will Overclock with Stock Cooler a bit)

Can ya guys help choose?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

What resolution you are using? If is below 1980X1080 or full HD then your current system is good enough to handle it, just add another 2 GB of ram. Right now no need to go for a full system upgrade.
Wait for few months as a lot of new processors like AMD Bulldozer and Intel Ivy Bridge is gona hit the market.
If you really wanna upgrade then get a Core2Quad 8400 around 6.6-7K and add some more rams.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 15, 2011)

I mainly play RTS Games and Max Res is 1400x900 with all setts High.

e.g. CnC4. SC2 etc


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

Then just upgrade the ram to 4 GB.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Cilus is right. Just add 2gb RAM. Your CPU-GPU combo is good enough to play at 14x9 res, with high settings. No need for unnecessary upgrade until and unless you are really feeling the pinch.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 16, 2011)

Honestly speaking this one so far has not given any problems to me in anything I threw at it. 

But after like 1.5 to 2 yrs I usually start feeling that my PC is outdated 

Infected by the Upgrade Bug lol... Anyway I will wait for Bulldozer but wont go Intel Most prolly.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Infected by the Upgrade Bug lol...


 I hope that bug spreads thro TDF 



Tech_Wiz said:


> Anyway I will wait for Bulldozer but wont go Intel Most prolly.


Y s tat


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 16, 2011)

Kinda AMD Fan Boy and I hate Intel because they make me change Mobo almost everytime I change Proccy .

AMD Strategy is better option for the regular updaters. Also Already upgraded by system 5 times in last 10 yrs and 3 of them were AMD  (Damn I miss that Athlon..was a great show off for almost 3 yrs to my Intel Counterparts )


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Kinda AMD Fan Boy and *I hate Intel because they make me change Mobo almost everytime I change Proccy* .
> 
> AMD Strategy is better option for the regular updaters. Also Already upgraded by system 5 times in last 10 yrs and 3 of them were AMD  (Damn I miss that Athlon..was a great show off for almost 3 yrs to my Intel Counterparts )





Where are you? I want to hug you.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 17, 2011)

In pune Come over. AMD Fans are always welcome


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Not opening a separate thread for a small query. 

Whats the Potential for i5 2400 to OC on Stock Air Cool & Custom Air Cool.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

i5 2400 has locked multipliers & can OC abt 800MHz, with a P67 or Z68 mobo.. 
For OCing, u should get i5 2500k, which can reach 5.0GHz with a good cooler...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

> & can OC abt 800MHz,



amazing, that can't be possible. 800Mhz?

I think the max on the best boards the blck goes is from 100 to 107MHz.

Now multiply 7 by a multiplier of 26, we get 182MHz

182MHz on the best boards, that's the OC and even this will be tight.

That's why when somebody asks, I always give a proper idea, 100Mhz is about as much as you can squeeze.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

^^It s done *here*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

I dunno, I have seen no body else, nor did I see a CPU-Z to confirm.

Sorry man, but no CPU-Z = It did not happen

Intel i5 2400 Overclocking cap? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

that was fake


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> that was fake



The review says it has been OCed, so the review is fake?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

not all reviews are 100% correct


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

^^Alright...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

it's funny, a google search didn't give 1 single other result of i5 2400 overclocked.

makes me wonder


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> it's funny, a google search didn't give 1 single other result of i5 2400 overclocked.
> 
> makes me wonder



i was thinkin the same...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2011)

LGA 1155 allows you to migrate to Ivy Bridge right? and BD requires AM3+ and New Format MBs. 

AMD & Intel switching rolls?

Also one more small Query: If I go for i5 2500K and only intend to OC CPU and not the Intel 3000 gfx as I already have a GTS 250 which will be best mobo to do it. I intend to OC it to modest 4.0 GHz though it can go way above that. Also for that much Air Cooling and Stock Voltage will be unchanged?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

> LGA 1155 allows you to migrate to Ivy Bridge right? and BD requires AM3+ and New Format MBs.



if they hadn't, INTEL would have got loads of HATE mail.

And some motherboards are compatible with Bulldozer CPUs, you can google for a list I think.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Also one more small Query: If I go for i5 2500K and only intend to OC CPU and not the Intel 3000 gfx as I already have a GTS 250 which will be best mobo to do it. I intend to OC it to modest 4.0 GHz though it can go way above that. Also for that much Air Cooling and Stock Voltage will be unchanged?



Depends on ur budget...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

> Also for that much Air Cooling and Stock Voltage will be unchanged?



@ stock cooling 4GHz will be a breeze don't worry.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2011)

So as I plan to only OC Proccy can I do with a P67 and save money than going for a Z68?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ Asus P8Z68-V - 12K..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2011)

P67 are around 8k-9k.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

^^brand & Model? I think it'll be the base model..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

Newegg.com - MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

It says $155 = Rs.7500 and add 10% expensive in india = 8.4k odd.

But I am not able to find it so far in Itwares or itdepot.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Newegg.com - MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> It says $155 = Rs.7500 and add 10% expensive in india = 8.4k odd.
> 
> But I am not able to find it so far in Itwares or itdepot.



Its avail for 9.4K


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> So as I plan to only OC Proccy can I do with a P67 and save money than going for a Z68?



Z68 will enable you to use INTEL's awesome QUICK SYNC feature.

Think about it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

What is advantage of quick Sync? Didnt understand.

and whats cheapest model available that will let me OC. I hate spending too much on Mobos. Actually only used sub 5k range mobos till now


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Well Looking at the prices I decided to hold till Diwali. By that time BD would have been hopefully launched and may be pushing i Core range Proccy prices down if not beat them in performance.. i5 2500k+ Good mobo is going like 22k+. Too much expensive to bet on :$


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> What is advantage of quick Sync? Didnt understand.
> 
> and whats cheapest model available that will let me OC. I hate spending too much on Mobos. Actually only used sub 5k range mobos till now



quick sync will make ULTRA FAST VIDEO CONVERSION possible (when using appropriate software I think).

It's a must for video encoding junkies. Otherwise you can pass, the CPU is fast enough for occasional use.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Increase your RAM to 4GB or more !


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ unless he's doing photoshop, till now, real world benefits of 8GB RAM is null.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

He was saying 4 

Anyway as posted above I will be waiting till Diwali.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 4, 2011)

In case BD fails on me or keeps on getting Delayed till my 2yr old son grows old enough to buy him his own rig  I was just looking at the AMD alternatives available. 
970 BE+ Mobo with CFX Support with 880G better chipsets is setting me back by 8.4k+5k = 13.4 k
On the Other Hand i5 2500k with a good Z68 Mobo will be setting me back by atleast 22K.

and my prime aim is gaming then the addition 9k I am spending can be used 6850.

So given an option between below 2 setts what you will guys prefer. 

1. Phenom X4 970 BE + HD 6850
2. i5 2500K + GTS 250 

Which will be giving me better Gaming Performance? and make me play at Full HD with good frame rates if I upgrade by Monitor in next couple of years.? As I play only RTS Gaming they are always less intensive than FPS.

Sorry for being impatient


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 4, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> In case BD fails on me or keeps on getting Delayed till my 2yr old son grows old enough to buy him his own rig  I was just looking at the AMD alternatives available.
> 970 BE+ Mobo with CFX Support with 880G better chipsets is setting me back by 8.4k+5k = 13.4 k
> On the Other Hand i5 2500k with a good Z68 Mobo will be setting me back by atleast 22K.
> 
> ...



I suggest u to take i5 2400 + H67 - 14K in that case...

For gaming i5 2400 is a clear winner over 970 BE

*phenom ii 970 vs i5 2400*


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 4, 2011)

hmm...I guess with those figures I cant opt for AMD even though I reaaally want to.

i5 is pwning it by margins which I doubt it can overcome even after OC :$

Just to reconfirm. My Cosair VX450 should handle a single 6850 without any issues right?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, VX-450 can handle 6850 easily. 
But dont go for any AMD Quad Core for 13k, coz you can get much better i5 SB at 14-15k.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 4, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Just to reconfirm. My Cosair VX450 should handle a single 6850 without any issues right?



VX450 can power a 6950, w/o any OCing(cpu n gpu).. Y not a 6850...

from next week i'll be running gtx 560ti on my vx450...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright I have finalized....

Proccy : Theitdepot - Intel Core I5-2500K 6MB 3.30GHz Processor Rs. 11590 

Mobo: Theitdepot - Asus P8P67-M 32GB DDR3 USB 3.0 Intel Motherboard Rs. 8800

Ram: Theitdepot - Corsair Value Select 2GB DDR3 1333 FSB Desktop Memory (VS2GB1333D3) 2 GB 1 k

= 21.1 K 

By Budget was around 20K. I Dont care Quick Sync thing as I wont be doing any Video Conversion of any sorts and in gaming its use is next to nothing. Next Z68 is 4k more expensive which I can no way afford.

Also I am open for a Mobo advice. Is there any Cheaper H67, H61 or P67 Mobo which can let me OC? 

It would really help me if I can get it below 20K. :$


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2011)

You can go for ASRock Mobos like P67 Extreme4 which could cost much less than other mobos.

You can inquire about the prices and availabilty in your area by following this link:Jupiter International Limited.

Jupiter fellows are the official distributors of ASRock Series Mobos in India.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2011)

*@Tech_Wiz*, are u getting the items from chennai?

The prices are way too high in ITdepot..

For mobo u can also look at MSI P67A-GD55 - 9.5K or gigabyte P67A-UD3R-B3 - 9.8K


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 7, 2011)

I am basically from Pune. I always buy Online and Assemble myself. 

If you can give me any other site where I can buy Online then thats fine as well.

Also I checked many Forums and all confirm that 2500K with Stock Cooler can reach 4 Ghz without sweat. I will play with OC more later with a after market better Cooler.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2011)

primeabgb

itwares

smc proccy

smc mobo


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 8, 2011)

Megamind ty for links and how much you have OCed your Proccy? and which cooler ya got?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

Havnt tried OCing yet.. So far running on stock cooler, Planning on D14..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 22, 2011)

Sry abt Un-Intentional hijack of that 40K Rig Topic 

I have finalized on MSI Z 68 GD 55 B3 which is around 8.5K as per posts in this forum.

That mobo was not available in itwares, itdepot, Tirupati, primeabgb etc.

Can someone help me locate this one?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright I couldnt find that anywhere also as I am going to keep the mobo and CPU for 4-5 years so kicked budget a bit high  and buying following from Primeabgb

1 x Gskill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL                      1,650
1 x Intel Core i5-2500k Quad Core CPU            10,800
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3 MB                10,500

Now just confirm whether Primeabgb is a decent dealer. I have never bought anything from them earlier. And that Ram is OK for any custom cooler in Future (Height wise) & OK for that Mobo & CPU Voltage wise (I am confused with the 1.5V & 1.65V thing :$)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 22, 2011)

The advantage of Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3 over P67 is only SSD caching, it has no onboard video n quick sync.. Why are u opting for it?

For RAM get 1.5v...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 22, 2011)

I didnt know it  

Thanks for pointing out. I though all Z68 Come with Quick Synch. And The ram is 1.5v so thats fine I guess.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes the RAM u hav selected is fine but 2*2GB will be better as they support dual channel arch. You can get 2 of *these*
But if u will add one more 4GB stick in future, u can get Gskill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL

The MSI Z68 GD-55 mobo has quick sync, also they are cheaper than the GB mobo..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 23, 2011)

I know but I practically searched every known online store and local vendor for it and No one has it .

I searched Itwares, Itdepot, Lynx, primeabgb, tirupati and also local vendors. If you guys know any where I can buy it please let me know.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably available in Kolkata. Ask Tenida.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright. I went through the Anandtech review for bottleneck study of CPU and also other reviews and finally bought Following from PrimeABGB.

AMD Phenom X4 955BE C3 Stepping @ 5800
Gigabyte GA-880GM - USB 3 Rev 3.1 @ 4900 (Supports BD with It has AM3+ Socket)
Gskill 2x2 GB 1600 Ram for @ 1900.

Basic Reasons why I did not went to i5.

1. I wanted to try my hands on OCing and for i5 2500k + any decent P67 went to 21K+2K for ram = 23K. AMD one cost me 13K only. These 10K will be Put into a 6950 Later.

2. As per Bottlenecking review at Anand-tech Any quad over 3 Ghz does not bottleneck  High End GPUs to a level on unplayable frame rates till HD Res gaming and a little above that also. 
Obviously i5 was giving significant frame rate rise over this one. But Phenom was giving min 50+ FPS always. 50 FPS of Phenom & 72 FPS of i5 are Bench numbers but as a Gamer I wont see anything different as long as they are not below 30.

3. i3 was a Dual Core so Ruled it out.

4. Mobo Supports BD from the word go so if at all after a couple of yrs If I feel stranded I can jump on latest AMD Proccy that time. Got enough faith in AMD that the proccy of that time will fit into the AM3+ Socket  Also saw Cilus recommending similiar config in other thread that gave me this Idea so thanks to him for this.

Also Thanks for helping me you guys . When I get it I will post Pic the related Sticky Topic. (Though I dont know who want to see them now


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Though I dont know who want to see them now


Congos bro.. n I do..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 27, 2011)

Received Parts Just now. Packaging was excellent and all parts received in A OK Condition. Prime guys sent me mobo & Proccy as required but sent 2 gb instead of 4 I paid for.

Called them back and they are shipping them tomorrow. Going to assemble on Sunday so No probs but such mistakes should not be happening lol. Loved the AM3+ Ready Sign on the Mobo Packet  

Will post images tomorrow.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

^^Congrats buddy..


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats Tech_Wiz...


----------

